# hello, im back!



## peterbruce2002 (Jul 9, 2007)

as if my grand return to the forum requires extra applause, ive added a new avatar to my profile... its from last weekends duxford imperial war museum Flying Legends airshow. Video will go onto youtube tonight and will soon be ready for yous all to watch and enjoy!

peter
aka Fugitive Films

p.s. i was the guy who did all the airsoft stuff with the guns, a bit like paintball - if anyone remembers me?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome back...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 10, 2007)

Didnt notice u were gone...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 11, 2007)

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lastwarrior (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi there! Welcome back!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 11, 2007)

lol @ les,

Are you a re-registered member lastwarrior or something?


----------

